# Finally Moebius Mars Attacks Info



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank just posted on FB today as follows:

Not much I can show, but here's the face! Head and base will be Jeff Yagher, body and rifle by Adam Dougherty.

He also included a photo:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Lookin good so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for passing on the info.

Looks more like the Martians in the trading cards/comics rather than the ones in the Tim Burton movie. I'm fine with that. Good head sculpt.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ack. Ack, ack. Ack. Ack, ack, ack. Ack. OooooOooo OooOoo Oooooooo *Splat*! :lol:

Put me down for one!

hal9001-


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Oh yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looking forward to these!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Have to keep the Slim Whitman handy...


----------



## mochnoor (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha, lol. where's you get this? I want one too.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm in! Any idea of when?..Late this year?..Late next year?...Akk Akkk!!


Steve


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

New photos from facebook. Painting by Mr. David Fisher.

And YES, the final kit will have a clear dome helmet.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Looking good.Oops,I mean bad,real bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wickid!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice paint job. Would be good if the street light had a transparent globe, so you could run a light up into it.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Xenodyssey said:


> Very nice paint job. Would be good if the street light had a transparent globe, so you could run a light up into it.


Easy enough to do, there are always plenty of LED holiday light sets on sale after the holidays, you can find various size sphere type lights, surely one of those can be made to work, like the one pictured below. Cut off the base like I have already done and either lightly sand or use dullcoat to give it a frosted look. It is already hollowed out for the LED so it is practically ready to use.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> Very nice paint job. Would be good if the street light had a transparent globe, so you could run a light up into it.





Great idea. One thing I'd like to see Moebius do more of is more transparent parts. Another kit that could do with some transparencies is Iron Man...for the eyes, chest light and hands.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This one is on my immediate buy list and probably right onto the bench after I get it. It is so iconic and such a great sculpt in my opinion.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Will a transparent bubble helmet be included with the alien.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Will a transparent bubble helmet be included with the alien.



Yes derric says so on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Isn't this the part where someone points out the kit isn't right because the Martian's fingers are longer in the movie or the weapon he's holding should have a more recessed trigger or the feet are too long or.....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy B said:


> Isn't this the part where someone points out the kit isn't right because the Martian's fingers are longer in the movie or the weapon he's holding should have a more recessed trigger or the feet are too long or.....


You're Right...I HAVE A COMPLAINT!!!
It's not in my hands yet!
Excellent Kit :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Jimmy B said:


> Isn't this the part where someone points out the kit isn't right because the Martian's fingers are longer in the movie or the weapon he's holding should have a more recessed trigger or the feet are too long or.....


no its the time to point out the model is not based on the movie but rather the old trading cards :tongue:


----------

